# best schutzhund trainer have ever found



## coloradojim (Jul 26, 2011)

my wife loves to do schutzhund and we are blessed to have been lucky enough to find Mark Chaffin. He specialized in schutzhund and lives in Colorado...However he seems to know all of the top trainers(if you do schutzhund) across the country. He has an awesome fan page on facebook, if interested it is top schutzhund training(search on facebook) He has helped a few people I know and refer them to top notch schutzhund trainers in the area. Just so you know he has titled over 450 dogs as owner/handler(I am not getting squat from this referral) Just have to give credit where credit is due!

Thanks and happy dog training!!!!


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Does he know any trainers in Las Vegas, Nevada?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mark Chaffin is great and his wife, Ann Marie, who is UScA Schutzhund judge are both some of the nicest, correct and ethical people in the sport. 

Great training!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't find his facebook link any way you can post it. I am looking here in CT for a trainer.


----------

